# Another G.Starling dropped



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Got another one today not much of a story, as I got em' right outside my house. Opened the door, looked up and saw the electric wire and a few perched G.starlings. It was at least 35 feet -40 feet away, again I used my 16-18lb slingshot for best accuracy. Aimed and the first shot connected solid with the G.starling, I anchored it right there. It became dog food today, hehe. I'm slowly extending my range, thou' I missed a lot I'm getting better now with my light band-set at longer range. 
Here's a pic of that unlucky bird


----------



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

that's a really big hole grate shot


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

And another really great bug eater gone. I don't like there neasting habits, but there is no other bitd that eats more bugs. I enjoy watching them walk along and put the bill doen in the grass and open it ro see the bug that they hear. This bird does not have the bill of our Starling, it looks like a grain eater. Here is one of the Starling types that we have here in Texas with a winter coat. -- Tex


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't know about in Malaysia, but that's a dead ringer for a common grackle over here. They are a native species, but not a very beneficial one, they eat grain crops and are commonly seen hanging around in parking lots.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Yup they are mostly grain eaters. They eat left over rice left out by people and other seeds. They are called Asian glossy starlings. Very common here, the're large flocks of them in rural areas and the suburbs. I'm seeing more juveniles, looks like they are multiplying 10x faster than I can kill them. Lol. They are considered a pest species in plantations as they can destroy lots of fruit. In small towns they live off left over rice and food scraps. Unlike pigeons they are not people friendly but they're edible. Delicious pest birds lol, just that I can't get enough for a decent meal.


----------



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> And another really great bug eater gone. I don't like there neasting habits, but there is no other bitd that eats more bugs. I enjoy watching them walk along and put the bill doen in the grass and open it ro see the bug that they hear. This bird does not have the bill of our Starling, it looks like a grain eater. Here is one of the Starling types that we have here in Texas with a winter coat. -- Tex


 yer that's what we have in England but they are protected


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

josephlys said:


> Yup they are mostly grain eaters. They eat left over rice left out by people and other seeds. They are called Asian glossy starlings. Very common here, the're large flocks of them in rural areas and the suburbs. I'm seeing more juveniles, looks like they are multiplying 10x faster than I can kill them. Lol. They are considered a pest species in plantations as they can destroy lots of fruit. In small towns they live off left over rice and food scraps. Unlike pigeons they are not people friendly but they're edible. Delicious pest birds lol, just that I can't get enough for a decent meal.


I'm glad to hear that its a grain eater and not like the invasive starlings which we have here in the USA

I will not eat starlings nor attempt to as I had a terrible experience as a kid when I shot one to eat in the sierra and my grandfather warned me that it was not edible. Stupid kid that I was I proceeded to dress the bird and found its breast rife with round worms.

Ever since this time I only kill starlings for pest control as they are a non native species and they do take away from native bug eaters.

Glad to hear the Glossy Asian Starling is different and not like the vermin starlings here in the USA..


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Yup and they taste pretty good too, just have to cook them properly.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Is that the same species in your avatar?


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Not sure, the bird in my avatar is fake if you look closely. It just looked cool so I thought I'd use it.


----------

